# [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TA – Stille Wasser oder lautes Brummen?



## beren2707 (15. September 2013)

*[Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TA – Stille Wasser oder lautes Brummen?*

*Lesertest: Enermax ELC120-TA*

*Stille Wasser oder lautes Brummen? Die ELC120-TA-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-Lesertest*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis:*
​ * 1. Einleitung*
* 2. Danksagung*
* 3. Verpackung*
* 4. Verarbeitung und Lieferumfang*
* 5. Montage*
* 6. Kühlung*
* 7. Lautstärke*
* 8. Fazit*​*1. Einleitung*

Enermax ist aufgrund seiner seit  1990 währenden und erfolgreichen  Produktion, insbesondere von Netzteilen, Gehäusen, Tastaturen und  Lüftern eine feststehende Größe im Markt. Der stetigen Verbreitung und  wachsenden Nachfrage hinsichtlich Kompaktwasserkühlungen mit  geschlossenen Kühlkreisläufen Rechnung tragend, veröffentlichte Enermax  bereits vor knapp einem Jahr seine Modelle mit 120mm Radiator und  PushPull-Belüftung mit den bewährten Twister-Lüftern. Das beleuchtete  Modell, die ELC120-TA Kompaktwasserkühlung, soll nun im folgenden Test  auf Herz und Nieren geprüft und geklärt werden, wie sich die Kühlung von  gängigen Luftkühlern unterscheidet und ob die Leistung und Lautstärke  dem Preis angemessen sind.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*2.Danksagung*

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle noch einmal herzlich bei Enermax für  die Möglichkeit, den zur Verfügung gestellten Kühler in einem Lesertest  ausführlich zu prüfen, bedanken. Selbstverständlich gilt mein Dank auch  erneut der Redaktion der PCGH, die mich abermals für einen Lesertest ins  Vertrauen gezogen hat. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *3. Verpackung*

Die Verpackung ist leicht rechteckig geformt und enthält auf der  Vorderseite ein Produktbild, welches allgemein für die ECL120-Serie  steht, und im Kleinen die Angabe des genauen Modells; dieses Schema  entspricht demjenigen des Kartons des ETS-T40. Sämtliche gängigen Sockel  von Intel (775-2011) und AMD (AM2-FM2+; auf dem Karton steht zwar noch  lediglich bis FM1, dies ist aber dem Alter der Kühllösung geschuldet)  sind kompatibel. Auf der Vorderseite werden noch die beiden  mitgelieferten Lüfter und deren drei Drehzahlstufen sowie die Technik  der Kontaktfläche zur CPU benannt.
Die Rückseite schmückt ein Diagramm bezüglich der Leistungsfähigkeit der ELC120 im Vergleich zu nicht näher bezeichneten Standard-Luft- und -Kompaktwasserkühlungen, wobei sich dabei natürlich die ELC120 am leistungsstärksten zeigt. Zudem werden die Spezifika der Kühllösung näher genannt und die Abmessungen der Kühllösung schematisch dargestellt. Auf den Seiten finden sich Angaben zum Lieferumfang und eine Auflistung der Vorzüge der Kühllösung (lautlose Pumpe, leichte Installation etc.). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Nach Öffnen des Kartons ist festzustellen, dass alle Bestandteile  ordentlich verpackt sind; sämtliche Komponenten sind in Folie eingewickelt  und ruhen in den Aussparungen des Kartons (ähnlich einem Eierkarton).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*4. Verarbeitung & Lieferumfang*

Die Verarbeitungsqualität erscheint insgesamt zwiespältig. Der Radiator macht einen recht guten Eindruck, was die allgemeine Qualität und die Optik der Lamellen angeht. Die Schläuche sind aus geriffeltem Plastik und machen beim Auspacken bereits einen recht starren Eindruck. Leider ist die Kontaktfläche zur CPU, die großflächig mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen wurde, bereits beim Auspacken (trotz gelber Plastikschutzkappe) sehr stark verkratzt, dies betrifft neben den Randbereichen auch das Zentrum, was erst nach Entfernen der Wärmeleitpaste ersichtlich wurde. Inwiefern sich dies auf die Kühlleistung negativ auswirkt, kann nur spekuliert werden, zuträglich ist es jedoch keinesfalls und sollte vermeidbar sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Lüfter machen einen rein äußerlich guten Eindruck und verfügen  natürlich, wie alle derartige Enermaxlüfter, über einfach entfernbare  Lüfterblätter zur Reinigung. Die maximale Drehzahl der Lüfter kann mittels eines kleinen Reglers zwischen 1.500-2.200 U/min. verändert werden; im verbauten Zustand ist diese Regelung jedoch vom hinteren Lüfter nicht erreichbar und vom vorderen nur mit viel Geschick, sodass beim Einbau bedacht werden sollte, welches Drehzahlspektrum man nutzen möchte. Im Gegensatz zu den T.B. Apollish-Lüftern haben die beim ELC120 verwendeten Lüfter transparente Lüfterblätter statt blaue. Die beiden Lüfter können direkt über ein Y-4-Pin Kabel angeschlossen werden, sodass sowohl die Pumpe als auch beide Lüfter an einem einzelnen 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss genutzt und geregelt werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Zusätzlich befinden sich im Karton noch die beiden nötigen Montageschienen für AMD- (länglich oval) und Intel-Plattformen (rund), zur Montage der Lüfter am Radiator acht lange Schrauben sowie vier kürzere, falls man den hinteren Lüfter weglassen möchte und die ELC120 nur im Push-Betrieb verwenden sollte. Wer auf eine Drosselung der Lüfter verzichten kann, der findet zur dauerhaften Nutzung derselben einen Adapter mit zwei Anschlüssen für den Betrieb bei 12V; ich kann dies jedoch keinesfalls empfehlen, doch dazu später mehr.
Darüber hinaus finden sich noch die nötigen Federschrauben, um die Pumpe mit der Backplate verschrauben zu können; der Sockel 2011 bekommt ein eigenes Paar spendiert. Die Anleitung, die alle gängigen Sprachen der Zielgruppe enthält (Englisch, Deutsch, Französisch, Italienisch, Spanisch, Polnisch, Chinesisch, Japanisch, Koreanisch, Thailändisch, Indonesisch & Russisch), ist recht knapp, zeigt jedoch durchaus verständlich die notwendigen Schritte bei der Montage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Zusammenfassung des Lieferumfangs:*


1x Kompaktwasserkühlung.

2x 120mm Twisterlüfter mit 800-1.500/1.800/2.200 U/Min.
1x AMD-Montagehalterung (oval).

1x Intel-Montagehalterung (rund).
1x Universalbackplate.
4x In Backplate einzusetzende Gewinde.
4x Schrauben mit Federung für S. 775-1150 & AM2-FM2+.
4x Schrauben mit Federung für S. 2011.
8x Lange Schrauben für Montage der Lüfter am Radiator.
4x Kurze Schrauben für Anbringung des Radiators mit einem Lüfter.
1x Multilinguale Installationsanleitung in 12 Sprachen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *5. Montage*

Zu Beginn der Montage ist zunächst der Push-Lüfter an der Vorderseite des Radiators anzubringen, dies geht schnell von der Hand; jedoch sollte man die Schrauben nicht allzu fest ziehen, da ansonsten der Lüfterrahmen verbogen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anbringung des zweiten Lüfters ist schon etwas schwerer, da man von von hinten die Schrauben durch den zweiten Lüfter zum Radiator und dessen Bohrungen führen muss. Allein ist dies zwar zu bewerkstelligen, jedoch etwas fummelig, da einerseits der Radiator mit der einen Hand gehalten und die Schraubenlöcher genau in Position gehalten werden sowie mit der anderen Hand die Schrauben durchgeführt und verschraubt werden müssen, andererseits die Pumpe mitsamt den störrischen Schläuchen eine Ablage braucht, von der sie nur allzu leicht verrutscht. Zwei helfende Hände, welche die Pumpe und den Radiator heben, sind wärmstens empfohlen, um nicht unnötig lange zu brauchen und ins Schwitzen zu geraten.

Die Backplate muss bei der Montage sichtbar das Zeichen des CPU-Herstellers tragen (also in diesem Fall Intel) und die Gewinde zur Verschraubung in die korrekte Stellung geklipst bekommen; dabei ist die äußere Stellung für Sockel 1366/2011, die mittlere für 1156/1155/1150 und die innere für 775 vorgesehen. Die Plastikmontageschiene wird von unten auf die Pumpe aufgeschoben und verdreht, sodass die kleinen Plastikzähne rings um die CPU die Schiene halten. Dies funktioniert jedoch beim Einbau nicht komplett zuverlässig, sodass die Schiene gerne mal etwas verrutscht. Diese Tatsache und die Begebenheit, dass die nur eingeklipsten Gewinde der Backplate manchmal dazu neigen, nach hinten herauszufallen, sorgen für eine unnötig lange und komplizierte Montage. Beim zweiten oder dritten Mal ist man schlauer und holt sich, wie oben angeraten, zwei helfende Hände, welche die Backplate und deren Gewinde halten, sodass man sich nur auf die Positionierung der Pumpe und das Festdrehen der Schrauben konzentrieren kann, was aufgrund der bereits erwähnten starren Schläuche auch etwas Geschick erfordert. Im Vergleich zur Montage eines gängigen Kühlers wie des ETS-T40-TA, welche ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit ohne Hilfe bewerkstelligen kann, dauert die Montage der ELC120 relativ lange und bietet einige Stolpersteine. Zu zweit geht es aber halbwegs fix und auch einigermaßen entspannt zu Werke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Nach dem Einbau und dem Anschluss der Lüfter über das Kabel der Pumpe darf man erfreut feststellen, dass bei einer Regelung per PWM die Lüfter gleichbleibend hell leuchten, egal wie hoch oder niedrig die Drehzahl ist; bei Nutzung einer spannungsregulierten Regelung wird die Leuchtkraft natürlich schwächer und erreicht erst bei Drehzahlen von 1.300 U/min (bei per Schalter eingestellten 1.500 U/Min. Maximaldrehzahl) bzw. 1.550 U/Min. (bei 1.800 U/Min.) und 1.900 U/Min. (bei 2.200 U/Min.) ihre maximale Intensität. Dies stellt allerdings für den Großteil der Nutzer, welche die Lüfter über das Pumpenkabel anschließen und per PWM-Kabel regeln dürften, eine zu vernachlässigende Rolle. Daher ist die Nutzung des mitgelieferten 12V-Adapters nur zu empfehlen, wenn man keinen PWM-Anschluss hat oder dauerhaft die maximale Drehzahl nutzen möchte (was aber auch bei Nutzung über das Kabel der Pumpe und entsprechende Einstellungen im BIOS/UEFI machbar ist); für die Leuchtkraft ist es nicht nötig, die Lüfter mit maximaler Drehzahl zu betreiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*6. Kühlung*

Nach dem Einbau muss sich die Kühllösung nun den Tests in Prime95 und BF3 stellen. Das Testsystem dazu sieht wie folgt aus:


Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600K.
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 Rev. 1.3 BIOS F12.
 Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Sniper 8GB 1600MHz 1,25V.
 Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 256GB + HD103SJ & Seagate ST2000DM001.
 Grafikkarte: Powercolor HD 7970 V3 mit Arctic Xtreme 7970 (1050/3000MHz@1,056V).
 Netzwerkkarte: Bigfoot Killer NIC 2100.
 Soundkarte: Xonar Essence ST.
 Netzteil: be quiet! E8-CM-480W.
  Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM 690 II Advanced II USB 3.0 (Lüfter: Front  (einblasend): 1x140mm Silent Wings II, 1x120mm Enermax T.B. Apollish blau  in Lian Li EX-332N; Seitenteil (einblasend): 1x120mm Enermax T.B.  Apollish blau; Heck (ausblasend): 1x120mm CoolerMaster (bei Verwendung vom ETS-T40-TA, ansonsten ist an dieser Stelle natürlich der Radiator der ELC-120 montiert); Deckel  (ausblasend): 1x140mm Silent Wings II, 1x140mm be quiet! Shadow Wings Mid  Speed. Alle Lüfter (bis auf die beiden T.B. Apollish, welche mit ~700 U/Min. laufen) auf 5V gedrosselt.).
 Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional x64 SP1.
Dabei ist zu beachten, dass die hierbei erzielten Ergebnisse nicht mit dem vorherigen ETS-T40-TA Lesertest vergleichbar sind, da zwischenzeitlich ein anderer Kühler auf der Grafikkarte sitzt, mehrere Gehäuselüfter getauscht wurden und ein HDD-Käfig entfernt wurde. Zudem wurde für die synthetischen Tests die neue Version von Prime95 verwendet, die den 2600K nun stärker auslastet und daher höhere Temperaturen erzeugt. Für alle Kühlvariationen fand Gelid GC-Xtreme als Wärmeleitpaste Verwendung, die Temperaturangaben entsprechen den gemittelten Maximalwerten der Kerntemperaturen im aktuellen CoreTemp. Zur Vergleichbarkeit wurden die Tests sowohl mit der ELC120 als auch dem ETS-T40 neben den Standardlüftern auch mit den Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PLPS durchgeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leistung im Direktvergleich mit dem ETS-T40-TA enttäuscht auf ganzer Linie. Trotz der beiden 120mm mit 2.200 U/Min. vermag es die ELC120 bei 12V nicht, sich in meinem System vom ETS-T40-TA abzusetzen; die Unterschiede liegen im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit. Eine Fehlmontage kann ich ebenso ausschließen wie einen mangelnden Luftstrom, da ich die Kühlung mehrfach neu montiert und getestet habe, auch eine umgekehrte Ausrichtung der Belüftung (hinten ein- und oben ausströmend) brachte keine Besserung der Werte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Im Direktvergleich mit den extra für den Test besorgten NB BlackSilentPRO zeigte sich, dass diese offensichtlich bessere Werte in Kombination mit der ELC120 erreichen können, zumindest bei gleicher Drehzahl der Standardlüfter. Auf dem ETS-T40-TA sorgte einer dieser Lüfter jedoch aus unbekannten Gründen für minimal schlechtere Werte als der T.B. Apollish. Generell zeigt sich, dass die ELC120 zwar keineswegs 2.200 U/Min. für 4,5 GHz benötigt, jedoch mit sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen deutlich mehr an Leistungsfähigkeit als der ETS-T40-TA verliert und die vier Testvarianten bei 1.000 U/Min. allesamt gleichauf liegen. Bei 1.500 U/min. kann sich der ELC120 zumindest mit den beiden NB-Lüftern leicht vom ETS-T40 absetzen, wohingegen der normale ELC120-TA erneut auf fast gleichem Niveau liegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In BF3 setzt sich dieses Bild fort. Alle Testkandidaten liegen sehr nah beieinander, die Auswirkungen auf andere Komponenten um den CPU-Sockel wurden mit einem Infrarotthermometer gemessen, allerdings lagen die Abweichung von Spannungswandlern, Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarten-PCB jeweils im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit. Auf die Grafikkarte hat es ebenfalls keinen ernsthaften Einfluss, ob die Hitze direkt hinten hinausgeblasen wird oder ein naher Kühlkörper evtl. noch minimal Abwärme an die angrenzende Karte abgibt.

Hinsichtlich der Kühlleistung kann sich die Kompaktwasserkühlung also im Originalzustand nicht spürbar von einem Mittelklasseluftkühler wie dem ETS-T40-TA aus eigenem Hause absetzen. Erst mit den beiden Noisebockerlüftern werden die Werte reproduzierbar besser, die Kosten dafür stehen jedoch in keinem Verhältnis zur erreichten Mehrleistung, denn sie betragen immerhin mehr als 1/3 des aktuellen Neupreises der ELC120-TA.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *7. Lautstärke*

Der größte Knackpunkt der Kühlung ist jedoch die Lautstärke, welche die Lüfter und die Pumpe erreichen. Die Lüfter sind bei 2.200 U/Min. ohrenbetäubend laut, am ehesten ist die Lautstärke mit einem Föhn oder einem Staubsauger zu vergleichen. Der ETS-T40-TA ist zwar bei 12V auch sehr laut, allerdings gefühlt nicht einmal halb so laut. Allerdings sind diese ohrenbetäubenden Lautstärken gar nicht nötig, denn bei einer Drosselung auf 1.500 U/Min. ist es schon merklich leiser (immer noch laut), aber immerhin erträglich. Mit manueller Drosselung auf 1.000 U/Min. reicht die ELC120 immer noch für 4,5 GHz aus und bleibt zumindest die Lüfter betreffend recht leise, mit den Noiseblockern ist auf dieser Umdrehungszahl noch etwas weniger zu hören. 
Was all dies jedoch negativ überstrahlt, ist die dauerhafte Lautstärke der Pumpe. Ich habe zu Beginn noch die Hoffnung gehegt, sie würde sich etwas einpendeln und ruhiger werden, aber das ist keineswegs der Fall. Die Vibrationen der Pumpe sind jederzeit als Dröhnen und Vibrieren spürbar, Schwingungen werden offenbar ans Mainboard und das Gehäuse weitergegeben. Dieses Geräusch ist besonders mit gedrosselten Lüftern ein absolutes Ärgernis, weil es sich so erst in all seiner Pracht entfalten kann. Ich hänge an diesen Lesertest eine Aufnahme der Pumpe mit meinem Mikrofon an, um diese subjektiv nur schwer zu vermittelnde Geräuschkulisse transparenter vermitteln zu können; da das Mikrofon Umgebungsgeräusche stark filtert, musste ich für die Aufnahme mit dem Mikrofon in eine Entfernung von ca. ~10cm zur Pumpe gehen, um die gleiche Lautstärke aufnehmen zu können, die ich hier in Realität, ca. einen halben Meter neben dem PC sitzend, erdulden muss. Dieses Rattern, Surren, Dröhnen und Vibrieren der Pumpe sorgt dafür, dass die ELC120 einem bereits im Leerlauf auf die Nerven geht, sie ist so störender als das System mit einem ETS-T40 unter Volllast, was ein wirkliches Ärgernis ist. Um gleichaufliegende bis minimal bessere Werte als der ETS-T40-TA zu erzielen, ist die ELC120 grundsätzlich hörbar lauter. Das nervige Pumpengeräusch führt einen ohnehin zu teuren Wechsel der Lüfter vollends ad absurdum und sorgt primär dafür, dass die ELC120 im Vergleich zum ETS-T40-TA nicht überzeugen kann.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *8. Fazit*

Die ELC120 bietet ein stimmiges optisches Gesamtbild mit per PWM angeschlossen jederzeit hell leuchtenden Lüftern und einer ausreichenden Kühlleistung für OC bei meiner CPU. Jedoch hat sie auf der Habenseite nicht mehr zu verzeichnen. Sie kann sich nicht bis kaum vom deutlich günstigeren ETS-T40-TA absetzen und ist dabei nicht nur dank ihrer Lüfter jederzeit lauter, sondern insbesondere durch die dröhnende Pumpe, die auf dem Karton noch vollmundig als "noiseless"/"lautlos" beworben wird, mittlerweile wird sie auf der HP als "geräuscharm"/"noise-less" bezeichnet. Die Montage und Verarbeitung ist verbesserungswürdig und die Leistung angesichts des Preises absolut unangemessen, zudem knickt die Kühlleistung bei Drosselung auf erträgliche Lautstärke spürbar ein. Trotz der Angabe, dass die Kühlung bis zu 250W TDP abführen könne, würde ich einen Haswell- oder Piledriver-Prozessor mit dieser Kühllösung nicht betreiben wollen. 

Welche Zielgruppe bleibt dann noch für die ELC120? Aufgrund der jederzeit hörbaren Pumpe kann ich eine Verwendung in einem schmalen HTPC- oder Mini-ITX-Gaming-Gehäuse, welches i.d.R. für größere Luftkühler zu klein ist, ebenfalls nicht empfehlen, zumindest sofern man Wert auf einen ruhigen Betrieb legt. Die ELC120 steht und fällt mit der Qualität ihrer Pumpe, diese ist von der Lautstärke her eine Zumutung. Daher und aufgrund der nicht wirklich vorhandenen Mehrleistung im Vergleich zu einem Luftkühler sowie dem relativ hohen Preis kann ich für die ELC120 absolut keine Empfehlung aussprechen. Wer genug Platz in seinem Gehäuse hat, der sollte lieber zu einem guten Luftkühler greifen oder, wenn es aus Platz- oder Prestigegründen eine Kompaktwasserkühlung sein muss, ein Modell wählen, das eine leise Pumpe besitzt.

*Kurzzusammenfassung der Vor- und Nachteile:*

*Pro:*

+ Beleuchtete Lüfter, die bei Regelung per PWM unabhängig von der Drehzahl hell beleuchtet sind.
+ Recht gute Kühlleistung.
+ Auch bei gedrosselten Lüftern noch ausreichend leistungsfähig.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Contra:*

- Laut dröhnende und rasselnde Pumpe, stört besonders im Idle und bei Drosselung der Lüfter.
- Enorm hohe Lautstärke der Lüfter.
- Kaum bessere Kühlleistung als gängige Luftkühler.
 - Unnötig umständliche Montage; sollte man zu zweit bewältigen, sofern möglich.
- Verliert durch Drosselung der Lüfter sehr viel Leistung.
- Hoher Preis im Vergleich zu ähnlich leistungsfähigen Luftkühlern.
- Verarbeitungsmängel.

Preisvergleichslink ELC-120-TA
 Herstellerlink Enermax

Falls mir noch etwas am Kühler auffallen bzw.  weitere Mängel wie eine lauter werdende Belüftung (Klackern, Schleifen etc.), Probleme mit der Pumpe (lauter werdendes Rasseln etc.) oder gar ein Defekt im Langzeittest auftreten sollten, werde ich diesen Test  selbstverständlich aktualisieren. Natürlich würde ich mich auch über  Feedback und Verbesserungsvorschläge sehr freuen, vielen Dank dafür im  Voraus!

beren2707
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​


----------



## beren2707 (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TA – Stille Wasser oder lautes Brummen?*

Der Test ist online, viel Spaß beim Lesen.
Aufgrund von Problemen mit meiner Videoschnittsoftware kommt mein zugehöriges (kurzes) Unboxing-Video erst im Laufe der Woche, für diese unerwartete Verzögerung entschuldige ich mich vielmals.


----------



## Axonia (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TA – Stille Wasser oder lautes Brummen?*

Auch dein Test ist wie immer sehr gut gelungen 
Du hattest in der Tat deutlich mehr Pech als ich mit dem 240er Modell


----------



## beren2707 (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TA – Stille Wasser oder lautes Brummen?*

Danke dir für dein Feedback. Die Resonanz ist bislang leider etwas spärlich, aber duchaus verständlich.


----------



## Uter (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TA – Stille Wasser oder lautes Brummen?*

Unter 4. fehlt ein "macht":


> Der Radiator einen recht guten Eindruck, was die allgemeine Qualität und die Optik der Lamellen angeht.



Ansonsten ein gut gemachter Test mit leider sehr schlechtem, aber imo nicht sonderlich überraschendem, Ergebnis. Trotzdem danke, dass du so ehrlich bist, da weiß man wenigstens, dass die Tests nicht nur Werbung sind.


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TA – Stille Wasser oder lautes Brummen?*

Dankeschön für den Hinweis, ich habs ausgebessert.
Auch danke fürs Lob. Bin schon sehr enttäuscht von der ELC120 und habe für den Test auch viel Zeit investiert. Ich hoffe, die Eigenheiten der ELC120 so objektiv wie möglich geschildert zu haben. Dass die Kühlleistung sich nicht von einem ~35€-Kühler absetzen kann ist schon enttäuschend, aber wenn dann noch die Pumpe derart laut ist, gibts in meinen Augen einfach keine Grundlage mehr die ELC120 zu empfehlen. Mit einer leisen Pumpe wäre das Fazit nicht so vernichtend ausgefallen, aber vlt. hatte ich da einfach Pech. Optisch ist sie ja schon recht nett anzusehen, aber ich schaue zu selten durch mein Seitenteil, als dass dies die vielen Negativpunkte aufwiegen könnte. Ich bleibe daher bei meinem ETS-T40-TA, der ist gedrosselt deutlich leiser und kühlt kaum schlechter.


----------

